# Best food for 7 month old pup with sensitive tummy



## kimrisa (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi! I haven't posted in a while...After going through some hollistic foods (C. Natural, Fromm, Wellness) and still dealing with loose stools with my English Bulldog after gettting a clean bill of health from vet, I finally threw in the towel and went for a commercial brand. I actually had good results from Purina One Lamb and Rice and thought we were finally in the clear. But now after 3 months on that we're back to diarrea/very loose stools so I'm wondering if I need to consider looking into a new food. None of the natural remedies (pumpkin, sweet potato, yogurt have ever worked and I'm extra careful about not giving a lot of different treats and have said adios to bully sticks and people food). Today my dog even passed some blood in his diarrea, which has never happened before but he's otherwise healthy and active with a good appetite. 

I have him on a bland diet right now and am giving him DiaBac for dogs to control his diarrhea episodes. Looking ahead once his system is back on track, I'm researching the Blue Buffalo Basic line (either Salmon or Turkey) and I've also heard good things about Purina One Sensitive Systems formula. Has anyone had any luck with either of those two or recommend another limited ingredient formula designed for sensitive tummies?

My worry is that my 7 month old dog may have IBS...but I'm hesitant to going the prescription dog food route unless absolutely necessary.

Thanks!


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

if i was looking for a limited ingredient diet with single protein sources, id look first at California Natural. i dont like the P&G acquisition, but if i really had to use that type of diet, id use that. i dont care for some of the others like Natural Balance that look to be more potato than meat. even the BB looks rather potato/grain heavy.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Would you consider a raw diet? I know of several dogs with similar stories as your guy that had a complete turn around once they were off commercial food and onto a species appropriate diet. I would certainly give that a try before I went to prescription foods.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the posts.

Bdb5853: I have become so frustrated recently that I have been seriously considering a RAW diet (I've heard it could work miracles on some dogs) but I'd only be willing to do it if I can get the premade kind (like the BARF one...?) I don't have the time to do it myself. If you could make some recommendations ones to me it would be much appreciated!!

Buddy97: I've been considering taking another look at C. Natural. My pup was on the lamb and rice puppy formula when I first brought him home and he didn't do awful on it..just not really firm poop. I'm certainly open to revisiting the ault version...my only conern is that the only ALS formula is the Lamb and Rice (the others are maintenance) and it only has 2% fiber and that doesn't seem to be that much. Isn't fiber part of what bulks the poop up? Maybe I'll contact them and see what they say...


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

kimrisa said:


> Thanks for the posts.
> 
> Bdb5853: I have become so frustrated recently that I have been seriously considering a RAW diet (I've heard it could work miracles on some dogs) but I'd only be willing to do it if I can get the premade kind (like the BARF one...?) I don't have the time to do it myself. If you could make some recommendations ones to me it would be much appreciated!!


With a dog that has a wonky stomach, I wouldn't advise adding a bunch of vegetables to the mix. I'd go simple and clean. A plain old prey model raw diet. It's really not hard. You'd start with bone-in chicken parts ONLY for the first week or so until stools are stable and no tummy troubles. Then you will gradually branch out into other proteins. Over time, you will add in a few organs. Voila. You are doing a prey model diet.

If you come over to the raw area, we'll help you!!  

I know of so many people who were desperate like you and tried raw on a whim and saw such great changes that they never went back to kibble. It certainly is worth a try.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

kimrisa said:


> Buddy97: I've been considering taking another look at C. Natural. My pup was on the lamb and rice puppy formula when I first brought him home and he didn't do awful on it..just not really firm poop. I'm certainly open to revisiting the ault version...my only conern is that the only ALS formula is the Lamb and Rice (the others are maintenance) and it only has 2% fiber and that doesn't seem to be that much. Isn't fiber part of what bulks the poop up? Maybe I'll contact them and see what they say...


maintenance..ALS..semantics. i know for my gsd, the elimination of grains was a miracle for her stools. have you ever considered a grainless food? Cali Natural has some new ones with limited ingredients.


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks, Buddy for confirming what I really believed to be true about the whole ALS and maintenance thing. I see that C. Natural has a new grain free formula and I'll take a look!


----------

